

Vancouver HN March Meetup next Tuesday - simonk
http://groups.google.com/group/vancouver-startup-meetup/browse_thread/thread/a3bd1bad806028ea

======
huhtenberg
Ok, so who's from Vancouver here ? Presumably the one in BC, not in WA.

~~~
simonk
Yes in BC, theirs actually quite a few of us.

------
danielhodgins
Same

